# Depressed Rat?



## Munchy (Oct 22, 2010)

Hello all

About 18 months ago i bought 2 young rats from a petshop, lovely little fellows, very affectionate and playfull. But last month one of them passed away leaving the other one absolutely heartbroken. I can't get him to eat or drink barely anything from his food bowl or water dispenser, i have to hand feed him any small pieces of food i can get him to eat and getting him to drink water is hopeless. He's become very thin, and simply sits staring into space all day, even when introduced to new enviroments he has little interest in exploring. I know he's very lonely and i keep him around me for company whenever I'm in the house. I never see him sleep, unless he's on my lap, and the only thing he seems to enjoy anymore is being stroked. His fur is beggining to thin, and he doesn't seem to clean himself properly anymore, with his fur becoming greasy in places (he really doesn't like bathing too, though i have been making him occassionally).

I can't get him another rat for company, as I am moving away for uni next year and can't lumber my parents with them, and he has a rather violent past towards people and other rats (even his previous companion), so I'm very wary of trying to find him a new home, and tbh would be very sad to see him go, though if this would improve his life I would be willing to do it.

If anyone has any advice I'd be very gratefull, it's heartbreaking watching him deteriorate


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Have you ruled out that this rat is not sick for sure? He may be depressed, but their immune system can actually go down while they are grieving as well. I'd give him a once over, listen to his breathing etc. Or have your vet check him out.

He needs another friend, all rats do. Is there no way you can get him a new friend then rehome the both of them, either now or at a later date... instead of the alternative. Maybe you could consider getting him a spayed female for company? he should react better to a female if hes a bit of a grump with other males. Although adult male to male intros tend to be a little 'intense' at first if you've never done one before. Maybe with careful intros he could accept another male? or a younger male? 

If hes loosing weight you will need to supplement him. Ensure, baby cereal, baby food, banana, peeled and pitted avocado, cottage cheese etc are all good treats to get the weight back on him. You may find him more interested in eating them as well as they are like 'treats'


----------



## Munchy (Oct 22, 2010)

He is ill, he's been battling with respitory problems all his life, though his breathing seems to be better now then he has been for a long time. I'm taking him to the vets on monday to get him looked at again, hopefully he hasn't developed any other problems.

Advocado and bannana are the main things he will eat at the moment, it's good to know he's eating the right things to build him back up though, i will try cottage cheese too.

I'll see about trying to find him a friend and a new home with some other rats, as i clearly can't keep him on his own. Thank you for the advice, it's very much appreciated.


----------

